# Bath



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have to take my 'van to Hayes Leisure in Bath on Tuesday morning at 9am, (need a roof vent replacing) anyone know of any free/cheap spots to stop?

I really don't want to leave home before 6am.

A pub where we could have a meal and stay in the carpark would be perfect, but failing that a wild or cheap site please?

Thanks

Rosemary


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Rosemary

The Three Magpies near Devizes is a great pub with a small campsite and it's pretty cheap. The food is great, the site is quiet, and it's only about a half hour drive to Bath.

Sue

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5563


----------

